
Android Privacy Guide – Take Control of Your Data - yarapavan
https://gitlab.com/Attedz/AndroidPrivacyGuide/blob/master/Android_Privacy_Guide.md
======
yarapavan
F-droid,yalp store as app stores;wire, signal, conversations, qksms as
messenger clients;k-9 mail, proton mail as email providers;next cloud,
syncthing as cloud services;bitwarden as password store; Joplin as Evernote
alternative.

